# Flight Delayed After Passenger Finds Wifi Hotspot Named 'Al-Qaeda'



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Flight Delayed After Passenger Finds Wifi Hotspot Named 'Al-Qaeda' | Truth Revolt

A flight heading to London from Los Angeles was delayed after a passenger on the plane discovered a wi-fi hotspot named "Al-Qaeda Free Terror Network."


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Really? That seems a little bit over the top, but better safe than sorry I suppose.

My local wifi name is _SurveillanceDelta11_, and I give the hotspot on my phone random names like that every time I visit the in-laws. My wife's mother is a bit of a tin-foiler, so it's pretty fun to mess with her. I hid a fake camera in her house once where I knew she would eventually find it... that one still bothers her to this day, I don't think she's entirely convinced it was actually me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine is FBI Surveillance Van.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

haha,mine is stopstealingmyinternet


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> Mine is FBI Surveillance Van.


I genuinely considered renting a non descript white van to park on my road and then name mine something much like that. I'll go a long way for a laugh that I can't even verify... I may still do it some day.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I genuinely considered renting a non descript white van to park on my road and then name mine something much like that. I'll go a long way for a laugh that I can't even verify... I may still do it some day.


Thanks for the idea!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Mine is Hey NSA. 

Some dumb kid probably did it.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Mine is named Colon Blow after the hot sauce.

Though one of my neighbors has SkyNet as their wifi network name.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Funniest one I ever saw was " your dog shit's in my yard "


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine is "Heart of Gold" and my machine name is "Marvin". If any of you know the book I am referencing, then you truly are my people!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> Mine is "Heart of Gold" and my machine name is "Marvin". If any of you know the book I am referencing, then you truly are my people!


I must be your people then. Although the movie sucked. The book and the BBC show were the best.

42


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

tks said:


> I must be your people then. Although the movie sucked. The book and the BBC show were the best.
> 
> 42


You ABSOLUTELY ARE my people! And yes, the movie sucked, but the BBC show and the book WAS the best!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

tks said:


> I must be your people then. Although the movie sucked. The book and the BBC show were the best.
> 
> 42


Are you a Dirk Gently fan too?


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I know the books and I read a few as a kid, but that's as far as I went. I know there was a TV show expected a few years ago but I never heard anything further about it. 

FarScape, Firefly, Red Dwarf, and a few more I have on DVD.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

tks said:


> I know the books and I read a few as a kid, but that's as far as I went. I know there was a TV show expected a few years ago but I never heard anything further about it.
> 
> FarScape, Firefly, Red Dwarf, and a few more I have on DVD.


Sorry, not those, I was referring to the other series Douglas Adams started a couple years before he died - equally funny to Hitchhiker (in my arrogant opinion) but very different. There are only two:

http://www.amazon.com/Dirk-Gentlys-Holistic-Detective-Agency/dp/0671746723/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414474120&sr=8-1&keywords=dirk+gently+book

http://www.amazon.com/Long-Dark-Tea-Time-Soul-Gently-ebook/dp/B00AYIDVM2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1414474120&sr=8-2&keywords=dirk+gently+book

If you like the style of humor in Hitchhiker you will most likely enjoy these.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks! I added them to my Kindle que.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> Mine is "Heart of Gold" and my machine name is "Marvin". If any of you know the book I am referencing, then you truly are my people!


Inor is one of the least benightedly unintelligent life forms it has been my profound lack of pleasure not to be able to avoid meeting... but I digress (and I kid); I liked Mos Def in the movie, but nothing else about it. I saw the BBC series before I read the book, that's what led me to reading the book.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> Mine is "Heart of Gold" and my machine name is "Marvin". If any of you know the book I am referencing, then you truly are my people!


Don't panic and grab a towel. Love that book. I'll check out the others you mentioned above. One of my favorite quotes from the book:

The major problem --- one of the major problems, for there are several --- one of the many major problems with governing people is that of whom you get to do it; or rather of who manages to get people to let them do it to them.

To summarize: it is a well known fact, that those people who most want to rule people are, ipso facto, those least suited to do it. To summarize the summary: anyone who is capable of getting themselves made President should on no account be allowed to do the job. To summarize the summary of the summary: people are a problem.~Douglas Adams.

Also, the answer to life, the universe and everything- 42. I got a real kick out of that one the first time I read it.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> Mine is FBI Surveillance Van.


Yes, i know. It shows up whenever i am scanning the hotspots in the neighborhood.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

haha mine is Bill Wi the science Fi.


----------

